# HPF Stage 3 Pictures



## HPF Chris (May 23, 2005)

Nearly all of the parts have arrived to complete our stage 3 kit, and the car receiving the kit will be here shortly.

I thought I would take some pictures of the pistons that just arrived...

These pistons come with skirt coatings, top coatings, 4 oil ports for the wrist pin (zero on the stock piston), 8 oil ports for the oil ring (2 on the stock piston), and super duty extra thick extra long wrist pins. These pistons are designed to handle upwards of 1200rwhp. Our stage 3 kits utilize all of the stage 1 components (with the exception of the turbo and downpipe) plus a motor build and exhaust system. We're planning on releasing this kit at somewhere between 800rwhp and 850rwhp.

Here are some pictures of our piston next to the stock one...

If you have any questions, or are looking to purchase one of our turbo kits, email [email protected].

Take care,
Chris.


----------



## bannerrj (Feb 26, 2007)

What's the price going to be


----------



## HPF Chris (May 23, 2005)

bannerrj said:


> What's the price going to be


We're going to release the final pricing in late January. We offering an early special to our stage 1 & 2 customers, and also to another person who bought the kit. If you're interested in early pricing, send an email to [email protected].

Take care,
Chris.


----------

